# Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?



## matrixman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

Hi i have a Vintage lionel 2065 and i noticed that if the train is going it wont whistle but if i bring it to a complete stop then it will whistle,i have no idea why this is? im using the transformer that came with it and it works fine but is it because i have to add more power to track connecters all around the track and jump the wires to spread the power around? or is the transformer too weak?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

Probably, and this is just a guess, the DC trigger signal is too weak. 
Could be cleaning/adjustment of the whistle relay, but my guess is the selenium rectumfrier is gone bad. 

What number transformer? 

Do you know anyone you can borrow a known good one from? 
Using a 1033 is probably not going to work too well on a larger layout. 
LW will, as will a KW, V, Z, or ZW is better. 

Just what I recall from 40+ years of 3-rail.


----------



## matrixman (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

yup your right, its a 1033 type 90 watt,the layout i was using was just a small circle


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

have you cleaned the rollers and wheels on the tender ?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

The same thing used to happen with my dad's old Lionel 2025. If it was stationary, the whistle would work. But if it was running, the whistle would only grind a bit.

About two years ago my dad had it serviced at our local hobby shop (Milepost 38). The old loco needed some tender loving care as she was not running as well as she used to. After coming back from servicing, she now runs beautifully and the whistle works great too. 


So your old loco might just need a tune up. Or at the least a good lubing.





Here's a photo of our O scale layout. To the right of the photo you can see the old 2025 pulling a string of Santa Fe reefers:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*











3 rail O has had a certain appeal to me of late


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

Veeeeeeeek-tor. 

You ever notice the steam loco in that shot....the tender is a horse car? 

What, is that a "green" loco? 
Burns horses?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

Yeah I thought that was pretty funny too, whoever set up that shot wasnt a model railroader, also when you watch the show, the train layout is on top of a old pool table. BTW I found a pic of a replica of the original Lionel layout used in the show, it was a catalog layout. they got it from Lionel likely with the promise to make Lionel "famous" Oh boy did they ever! 










Link to the layout 
http://www.toytrains.info/info.asp?t=Trackage&colnum=10&submit=go


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

I was waiting for you to come back. 
"Horse Power"! 


Ah, Super-0. 
Knife-blades. 
Ever seen what that track does to pickup rollers?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

Oooooooh I missed that, HP, LOL...Back in the day when I had O I could never afford Super O so I was limited to used O27 and Marx track, but I can imagine its a good idea to invest in spare rollers?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Lionel 2065 only whistles when train slows down almost all the way,and even better when it comes to a complete stop...why?*

As many as you can find.


----------

